# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools > سوال: مشکل کد تایمر با mootools

## c1m2s3

وقتی فریم ورک mootools رو اضافه میکنم کد تایمری که در زیر گذاشته ام کار نمیکنه. کسی راه حلش رو میدونه ؟


function timer(data, lnk)
{
    dat=document.getElementById(data);
    var time=(dat.innerHTML).split(":"); var done=0;
    if (time[2]>0) time[2]--;
    else
    {
        time[2]=59;
        if (time[1]>0) time[1]--;
        else
        {
            time[1]=59;
            if (time[0]>0) time[0]--;
            else { clearTimeout(id[data]); window.location.href=lnk; done=1;}
        }
    }
    if (!done)
    {
        dat.innerHTML=time[0]+":"+time[1]+":"+time[2];
        id[data]=setTimeout("timer('"+data+"', '"+lnk+"')", 1000);
    }
}

----------


## c1m2s3

شاید به نحوه فراخوانی کدها هم ربط داشته باشه. کد من به صورت زیر هستش :


<span id='1'>02:00:58</span>
<script type='text/javascript'>
var id=new Array(50); 
timer('1', 'index.php?tag=js');
</script>


من قبلاً هم با این فریم ورک مشکل داشتم که به گونه ای حلش کردم ولی توی این کدها نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست.
خواهشاً اگه کسی چیزی میدونه منو راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## c1m2s3

کسی نظری نداره ؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

من تست کردم کار کرد.

----------

